# 2new Ones - Different Ends Of The Dive Spectrum!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The postie rang twice this morning and I got two nice treats!

No 1 - I know nothing about this other than what I was told when I bought it... And that was that it is a 166.088 model with a cal 1002 movt (same as the ploprof I guess) and seems to run consistently at +15 secs a day - it also has a bi directional quickset date. It looks like the hands and dial are original but the blue bezel insert seems at odds with the black dial so maybe thats a later fitment - it also is bi-directional. The case is in great condition, but the bracelet I got with it had some poorly filed endlinks and was a bit of a bitsa, tho it seems its all Omega. Ive fitted it to a nice Timefactors Rally strap and its comfy and looks great. The crystal is lightly scratched and would seem to be mineral as Im sure sapphire wouldnt scratch like this has - you can see some scratching in the pics round the 10-11 markers.

Originally I thought about swapping the hands for plongers as cal 1002 hands that are available seem mostly to be plongers from the Ploprof but now its here I rather like its simple lines... we'll see...

Any info or help to find a bracelet + endlinks and a bezel would be most appreciated.































No 2, a different end of the spectrum... Sinn EZM2!

Not much to say really except... "wow...!"

Its silicone oil filled and so can go to some crazy depth (11000ft?!) as it wont be compressed and a strange upside to this is that you can read the time from all sorts of funny angles... most of which are too hard to capture with a camera! Have to say I really like this one as well!









Sinn really do make some excellent quality watches that offer something different to the mainstream. I just wish I had found them earlier...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Two attractive watches Jon







.

I have to agree about Sinn. They do produce distinctive watches and yet keep their designs clean and uncluttered







.

They must have a very good design team  .


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the Sinn groupie Jon!









Excellent pieces you have there!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> Welcome to the Sinn groupie Jon!


Wow, when you buy a Sinn you get access to a groupie? coool!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

JonW said:


> hakim said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Sinn groupie Jon!
> ...


Yep, but there's only one so there's a bit of a waiting list...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im not even gonna say what I thought when I read that Dave...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A couple of lovely looking watches you have there







really look the Sinn it looks a very solid watch. Enjoy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys.

The pics of the Sinn face on make it look like the crystal and dial show up a bit matt / grey or fuzzy. The watch isnt really like that. I use a white board to get rid of reflections when taking pix and I think its more the antireflective coating reflecting back the white - IYKWIM!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I was wondering about that myself Jon, I thought it might be a result of the silicon fluid making it look a little "flat" (lighting wise), your comment about the fluid fill making the watch vewable at crazy angles can be seen quite clearly, thats a clever design and a very good looking piece. But I like the Omega better







but then I would eh? 

Now then back to WR......11,000ft????????? FMSWABP.......no problem in the shower then?









Best regards David


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

No its my crap pics... sorry i'll have another go tomorrow... I dont have any black cardboard tho... will have to paint some up...









I have say David Im blown away by both of these but am blown over the moon with the Omega, Its really very nice indeed and has exceeded my expectations which is sadly rare these days... probably cos Im pretty clued up on what I buy most of the time and this was an impulse buy!









Yes 11000ft.... I call it 'Rain reststant' which is more than I can say for my poor old Casio Exilim Z3 camera which murdered its SD card and refused to work this morning (autofocus was obviosuly being pulled by some fogging on the inside of the lens







) after a quick AC dry the camera works well again but the SD card is totally dead...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Suprising to hear that card died and not the camera after drying out! I am constantly amazed by the abuse modern electronics can take.....I use some extremely small video cameras and occasionally they get a real dousing and fog up or even sometimes the lenses fill with water....(the lenses are about 4mm diam) after abit of cursing I just stick tthe drowned lens to a bit of gaffer tape and stick it across the heater register in the car, heat up, full blast.......after about 30mins cooking the things as dry as a bone and so far has always carried on working after!









Don't you just love the way pro's look after thier equipment (not the ladies of the night type either!)









Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Doesn't look to abused here, but it has been!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, now thats a small lens! cool.

The card is still dead. Its a Sandisk Ultra II so it was a decent card. Its the second iffy one Ive had as well. I had one that developed a fauly in the memory and would show an empty card but would only take approx half that value in pix and then crap out. the last pic always was there but not viewable and there was no way past that pic to add any more, even using video didnt work... Has anyone actually claimed on Sandisk's warranty? I asked locally and they refused to honour it in store as I didnt buy it there! wtf!


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Another two lovely watches, Jon. The Omega in particular is smashing; I wish they re-released something similar.

Born


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

born t said:


> Another two lovely watches, Jon. The Omega in particular is smashing; I wish they re-released something similar.
> 
> Born


Thanks Born, This was a model I had never seen before and im struggling to find much info about it on the internet. Interestingly ive found it came on a standard 1171 bracelet or confam strap - the bracelet is still available new for a nice cheap price from quite a few ineternet sellers as it seems Omega really does look after its vintage customers.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok after an extensive webtrawl Ive found that the blue bezel and black dial is pretty normal on these and all the others Ive found have a blue second hand... which probably makes it look a tad more 70s than what I have. Omega says they were made between 1969 and 1977 with the cal 1002.

(Pic from the internet, owner unknown)



Some were fitted with the Cal 1001 movt as well it seems, tho Omega's website doesnt say that so maybe the other one I found for sale was a bitsa?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I wish they still made Omegas like these nowadays.

Not a fan of the new case shapes or hands


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Wow, now thats a small lens! cool.
> 
> The card is still dead. Its a Sandisk Ultra II so it was a decent card. Its the second iffy one Ive had as well. I had one that developed a fauly in the memory and would show an empty card but would only take approx half that value in pix and then crap out. the last pic always was there but not viewable and there was no way past that pic to add any more, even using video didnt work... Has anyone actually claimed on Sandisk's warranty? I asked locally and they refused to honour it in store as I didnt buy it there! wtf!


Never had a dead card so far in many years since digital photography took over here, tell a lie, had an iffy PCMCIA card that was for the Nikon E2n, but that card was primarily designed for computer use not cameras!

I can't see how they can refuse to honour the warranty, I expect they just don't want the hassle of sending it back to Sandisk for you.......I would email sandisk and have a moan, especially with all those once only wedding pictures on the card you have lost now! 

Best of luck Jon

best regards David


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Jon, I've got two Omegas very similar to this one. Both are black dials, with one blue bezel and one black bezel. The blue bezel one has ploprof hands, but they've been painted and they look horrible. I'll take some photos and get them posted. I'll try to get movement photos too, that should help. The bidirectional quickset date is a mark of the 1002.

I really like the bezels on these, the edges are well-ridged and even easier to grip than on the SM300. There are a lot of hand variants on these that I've seen over the years. So many that I'm not sure which are correct







I do know that I don't like the blue seconds hand - it's a Seamaster, not a Dynamic  Not sure about the ploprof hands for these - they're a bit big for this watch. Nice case though. Will post more from home later tonight.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> I wish they still made Omegas like these nowadays.
> 
> Not a fan of the new case shapes or hands


Im with you mate, this is eactly the kind of quality Omega should be now. I can defo see why the older ones are collectable... If only I could find enough in price range I might even become a 'collector'...


















Boxbrownie said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > The card is still dead. Its a Sandisk Ultra II so it was a decent card. Its the second iffy one Ive had as well. I had one that developed a fauly in the memory and would show an empty card but would only take approx half that value in pix and then crap out. the last pic always was there but not viewable and there was no way past that pic to add any more, even using video didnt work... Has anyone actually claimed on Sandisk's warranty? I asked locally and they refused to honour it in store as I didnt buy it there! wtf!
> ...


I'll dig out their head office details and email them, im not hopeful... so much for their Ultra range and its lifetime warranty... im thinking we should just stick to cheapies after this... anyone had any trouble with the cheaper noname ones?



Nalu said:


> Jon, I've got two Omegas very similar to this one. Both are black dials, with one blue bezel and one black bezel. The blue bezel one has ploprof hands, but they've been painted and they look horrible. I'll take some photos and get them posted. I'll try to get movement photos too, that should help. The bidirectional quickset date is a mark of the 1002.
> 
> I really like the bezels on these, the edges are well-ridged and even easier to grip than on the SM300. There are a lot of hand variants on these that I've seen over the years. So many that I'm not sure which are correct
> 
> ...


Cheers Colin, I look forward to those pics.









I also found that this was the debut of the 1002 movt and that this cost CH550 and the Ploprof was CH670 at the time... er I wish this was worth that percentage of the Ploprof now so I could trade up!









yes the bezel is cool and has the luminous 10,20,30..50 numbers as well - they actually are brighter than the hands, which are in turn brighter than the dial indicies. Interestingly at some unknown time last night I checked the watch and whilst the bezel numbers were much dimmer than at first the hands had almost gone but the indicices which were not glowing at all just after the light went out were now just barely visible...

Yes I agree the blue hand is not my style on this type of watch - it works much better on a dynamic. I did wonder about the size of the ploprof hands and did assume that as the case/dial were much smaller on this that they may look a bit of place. Ive been wooed by too many of the later 120m variants that were a tad larger I guess.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

It does have a black dial!


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Jon

They are two cool looking watches...

...not sure what is in the air, but Sinn seem to be flavour of the month.! My friend just picked one up:

Thanks for sharing

deano


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good catches Jon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Jon,

Took some quick pics of the two this evening. I also took movement photos that will need editing so I will post those later this weekend, along with some measurements. As I'm discovering with the Benthos 500, accurate bezel and case measurements really help in classifying watches.



















My Blue looks to have the same case as yours has. It came from Israel, from an eBay seller who has good FB but seems to sell a lot of put-togethers and frankenwatches. The crown screws down, though the threads are short. The bezels are identical from what I can see, while my dial looks more like late-70s-early80s Seamasters and yours is more classic. The repainted minute hand does look like crap, but it's hard to tell in these photos. The dial is a bit full with the larger hands, but not too much so.










The Black is more different than I'd remembered. I bought it from a gent in Hong Kong. The bezel is the same as on our Blues, but the case is much better looking, IMO. The crown does not screw down







. I like the extended 'tails' that hood the lugs, much like the SMP1000. The dial is a bit small for the case and the design is understated in that 60s diver way. The hands are a nice fit for the simple dial. The lume on this one is knackered, but with a sympathetic re-lume and a case re-finishing it could be a real looker.



















So I could have a really nice watch were I to put the best features of the two together. I get the sense that both are put-togethers, but don't have enough knowledge to say for sure







. The lack of pictures on Omega's vintage site frustrates my ability to judge these older SMs.







They both strike me as being not quite right, but it's going to take someone more knowledgeable of vintage Omegas than I to say _exactly_ what isn't right about them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Jon









I think I do like the larger hands of Colins, but thats just me, Its nice to see Plongour hands on the 'right' watch...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> I wish they still made Omegas like these nowadays.
> 
> Not a fan of the new case shapes or hands


I agree Hakim; I can't warm at all to the Planet Ocean, it just doesn't look right and I can't put my finger on the reason why









The best of the current Omega models is still the SMP range

Jon, Colin great pictures and comments


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Congrats Jon.

I think my EZM2 is fantastic - they're great.

I'm sure you'll like it more as time goes on.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I had a EZM2.It leaked


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Alex - Leaked... omfg!









Paul - Cheers M8, I saw you had one... but then youve had most everything! lol.









Colin - Great pix and very interesteding indeed. Ive spent hours surfing already on these models and checked out the vintage omega info site - if youve not seen that then drop me a PM and i'll send you a link. I suggest you have a gander at that and use the cal and the case number to get the basic info and then google the case back for more info on ones people have for sale... that where I got most of the info.  Its not foolproof of course but its a start.









My case back reads 166.088 and I think youre other one is a 166.091 or maybe an 093? and really is a 200m when the one that really does look like mine is listed on the omega site as a 120m. FWIW I wonder if the crown is original tho as the one on all the pics ive seen is more domed like your 200m one.

Youve and interesting dial and handset on the 166.088 (if thats what it is) indeed. I quite like the look of that combination it waht I would have wanted on mine when I first thought about buying it (Cue Jase's agreement!) but from what ive found the dial / handset I have on mine is the original version (excepting perhaps my second hand) but I think Omega may have done different models with slight changes over the years, and of course these watches will have got parts form others and become bitsas over the years... Hence why i wondered about my bezel, but it appers its correct... strange combination but it was the 60's/70s' and it does work better in real life than the pics!

Interestingly on ebay right now the 200m you have is listed with rough ploprof hands and a redial to say 600m.... hmmmmm..... its attracting bids too... I doubt the winner will be over the moon if he searched the case number...









As you say that 200m model is a great case, very reminiscient of the 1000m indeed.









So far no word from any of the Omega experts on the forum - ive PMd Foggy but nothing yet, perhaps hes away. Id love to know if were barking up the right tree...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jon,

If you decide to chuck the Sinn  let us know ole chap.

Tar

Bry



JonW said:


> Alex - Leaked... omfg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Course Bry!

Colin - check this frenc guy's omega info site (mods i dont see any iffy sales stuff here, its all just info)

http://montresdeplongee.free.fr/info.htm


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I love the Omegas shown in this thread!

The Sinn is cool - but, is it me, why does it have its crown on the "wrong" side?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

To stop it digging into the back of your hand,or getting knocked.Its a military/police designed watch.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Very nice both of them!You are correct it don't get much different than those two!Congrats Mate!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Guys. The Omega is still welded to my wrist and im loving it. The Sinn is only getting occasional use but makes me smile when I wear it due to the almost flat screen dial. I still cant beleive how good Omegas quality was back in this day and im amazed at how chuffed I am with the watch when I wasnt sure I would be so blown away. I know the serial WIS amoungst us will recognise that feeling!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

A few more pics. First the black bezel SM200:




























And the blue bezel SM120 (with the 'wrong' hands:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, I didnt realise they were both Cal 1002. Interesting...









nice close ups Colin!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Yessir, this means the Plongeur hands are an option if you like...I can hear the wheels turning from here









Really a handsome movement, and both in good nick with the exception of some corrosion (?) on the rotor of the SM200. I like the Omega "window" on the rotor, makes for some interesting lighting/photo possibilities.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nah Colin - I wont be heding down the Ploprof hand route on my 120m. It would seem a bit crass I feel for such a classy watch to be modded like that. I think I will just have to wait until my turn at a ploprof comes around and I'll do the hands thing properly!









The more I look into the Omega dive watches of this era the more intrigued I am - Ive done quite a bit of looking now... It seems Omega started out in the 60s using their Cal 562/565 in the SM300 and then in the 70s started with the cal 1002 in the range we have in this thread but went back to the 565 for some of the other 120m's (the 552/565 stayed on in the SM300 of course).

From what my limited knowledge of movements tells me the 55* and 56* range of cals was superior to the later 1*** movts. The 5 series movts in these watches all seem to have a swan neck regulator and 24 jewels. The 1002 is 20 jewels IIRC. Of course the other jewels could be superflouos but the swan neck is usally a sign of a better movt as it gives you a method to finer calibrate its rate. (Please do correct me if im wrong in any of that). So did Omega cut some costs with its 70's 1*** series movts or did they just not need the swan neck as the movement was more reliable?

Its interesting to note that the Ploprof was just another watch in Omega's range back then and seemed to be all about the sealing and the clever bezel and the time keeping was seen as being more than good enough with a standard 1002 movt as fitted to the 120m watch shown here.

What is also interesting is how the SM300 and Ploprof seem to grab all the Omega diver attention these days and yet the range is peppered with lots of other great models. Perhaps the proliferation of the models (eg. many different case styles for the 120m and 200m) means its too confusing to understand wheras the SM300 and PP stayed the same case and movt combinations throughout, making them more easily recognisable for collectors.

Have we seen all your Omega Dive watches now Colin? Weve had these and the Ploprofs (600 and 1000m)... or do you have a handfull of SM300s in a back draw as well?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Ummm, there are more














What can I say, I'm


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow, those are cracking.

Andy


----------

